# My first use of BM's Aura paint



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

For trim I used the semi-gloss...For starters the paint is very thick and it doesn't spread very smoothly (With a brush)....I had to reduce the cutting (brush stroke) by approx 1/3 in length compared to other paints...It dries very quickly so there is little time to smooth out with a back -brush....Also your brush dries up and I had to wash it out 4 times in a 10 hour day....Ironically this stuff tacks up pretty quickly but it RUNS or SAGS if you apply it like a normal paint...Drips on frames were a pain in the azz...With normal acrylic paint I rarely have drips or sags of any kind...

Therefore the cutting in time is 25% longer because of the viscosity of the paint...The rolling is a beautiful thing however!....It covers great and you have virtually no laps marks...The levelling is stunning with the eggshell...This makes it a good choice for big walls seen on an angled view near a window....

BTW I also tried their reducer to help the paint flow better for cutting in...It is Benny Moore's version of floetrol for Aura paint....This helped,but the sagging and drips also increased...This was especially true for the corners of pannelled doors...

I'm going back to the BM Moorestyle SG,as that is an excellent product..It is my go-to trim paint.

I guess with a little practice,I can eliminate the sagging by reducing the amount of paint I apply when cutting in...I can't get over the looks of the rolled walls...I never seen a latex product level out so well.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you tried the waterborne Impervo or similar product from other paints for trim?? I have not used Aura for trim and don't feel I need to with the other options out there.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't be afraid to thin this stuff down, I know at the store they will tell you not to thin it down much but don't believe them. Also just use water not flowtrol.thin it down to where you can brush it as fast as you want, then after you get finished with your work come back in a few mins and check for runs.I have found that sometimes using your finger instead of your brush to smooth out a run wooks better, but that is only if it has started to dry and you have a little run.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

also don't use flotrol either to thin it, as mentioned by others it is glycol based and the Aura extender is resin based...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's alot of work for such an expensive product.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's alot of work for such an expensive product.


Hey I was just replying , I don't thin it... and I don't prefer for trim either just matte and eggshell for walls...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I use a the same type of product as you are talking about, but by a different maker. I thin it out big time a spray it through my HVLP. It's mostly what I use for front doors.Dries very hard and when you close the door against the rubber seal it dosent stick to it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The (a) is not suppose to be there.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

*I used HVLP too*



johnpaint said:


> I use a the same type of product as you are talking about, but by a different maker. I thin it out big time a spray it through my HVLP. It's mostly what I use for front doors.Dries very hard and when you close the door against the rubber seal it dosent stick to it.


 
I had to thin it down to 30 seconds or almost 40%!...(I used a 2.0 mm and a 3 stage Lemmer HVLP)...It didn't work out perfectly with the Aura semi-gloss...I'm not exactly an expert using my HVLP and made the common mistake of spraying too much paint and it dripped from some corners of the pannelled doors....I sprayed a fireplace and it came out pretty good...I also sprayed some windows and they also came out good...All in all not a bad effort...It was just the doors that were not perfect so I just sanded the drips and brushed them...Doors with my HVLP are tough to do because of the damn panels....It I spray them too light,the paint finish seems flat to touch...I sprayed them on their hinges...I suppose laying them flat would have been better...It was an occupied house with hardwood floors and tons of furniture...I didn't want to drag out my airless..

I usually just take out the weather stripping so you can close the doors and not mess them up overnight.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

tedrin said:


> I had to thin it down to 30 seconds or almost 40%!...(I used a 2.0 mm and a 3 stage Lemmer HVLP)...It didn't work out perfectly with the Aura semi-gloss...I'm not exactly an expert using my HVLP and made the common mistake of spraying too much paint and it dripped from some corners of the pannelled doors....I sprayed a fireplace and it came out pretty good...I also sprayed some windows and they also came out good...All in all not a bad effort...It was just the doors that were not perfect so I just sanded the drips and brushed them...Doors with my HVLP are tough to do because of the damn panels....It I spray them too light,the paint finish seems flat to touch...I sprayed them on their hinges...I suppose laying them flat would have been better...It was an occupied house with hardwood floors and tons of furniture...I didn't want to drag out my airless..
> 
> I usually just take out the weather stripping so you can close the doors and not mess them up overnight.


I have never used an HVLP on anything other than automotive paint.. what is the advantage to using it over an airless? Also, I have never used Aurora but you srayed a semi or a gloss and it "felt" like flat? Could this have been because of the air (that using an HVLP gun needs to operate) drying the paint mid air before it gets to the surface of substrate? I don't know.. just asking


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

40%???? dont do that anymore.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> 40%???? dont do that anymore.


 
I just continued to thin until I reached the desired 30 seconds flow test.,,,latex paint is recommended at between 22-30 seconds...That paint is thick stuff....I used a 2.0mm and the next one up is a 2.8 mm,which they say is too big a nozzle for latex.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If I'm spraying in the winter time allways warm my paint up.If latex paint is cold it gets thick.Try it and you will see it's like thining it out with water.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Also what stage HVLP do you have?


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I talked to my paint guy about spraying aura with the hvlp, and he told me "don't".....I guess it's because of the thinning. Which if you have to thin 40% what would you gain by using it anyway??? Airless it's been fine.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats what they always say, but it will be the painter that has to apply it.It will be fine.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

As far as it not being worth, I have not had a problem.I also have a larger HVLP unit though.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Use a 4 stage capspray 9100, just haven't had the reason to justify the 5 stage yet. I've sprayed a lot thru it. I'm just saying if you have to thin it 40 percent, what would the point be? You dilute it with anything (including their product) it just adds to transparency. The whole purpose of aura is coverage. Yes, I've used it by brush, roller, and Airless and when the time is right it works great. (colors etc.) but I just personally think that if you do (are) indeed diluting to that degree (although it would go a lot further that way cause you'd have more I guess), I just don't see why to use it for normal HVLP spraying. Did you dilute it to that degree, or did your HVLP (what type) handle it with less dilution? I would be totally in favor of using it if I thought it would work as well as some of the other products that don't require as much dilution and as you know with the bigger ones you don't have to do that. Thanks


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Deach,I have a Capspray and I also use a #5 tip which is larger, but have used the #3 tip that comes with the unit.I really don't know how much I thin it out because I have done it so much that I know by stiring the paint if it will work or not, but to give you an idea on how it covers, if I paint a red door it will cover with two coats over pretty much any color, so it's not that thin.As far 40 % I'm sure I don't go to that extent.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I understand, if you thin a product more than 20% you are looking for trouble. Most cans that specify how much to thin say no more than 10-15%.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

John,
Ok thanks. I think I'm gonna mess with some I had left over at a friends house. I too use the "stirring" method. I have 3.4.and 5 tipsets for it so, I'll see what's up with it. I agree with the 10-15 % for the most part also. I know that going to the 4 stage and the #5 it opened new horizons for us. Again Thanks....I have a few burgandy doors coming up and I'd way rather spray them.


----------

